# Labor epidural



## thensel (Oct 30, 2007)

How would you code for a labor epidural that was given while on night call and then you went home. The Anesthesiologist did not monitor the patient throughout labor and was not prsent for delivery?

My physician is telling me that the epidural should still be billed with face time and base units.  I cannot find any documentation to support this.  Wouldn't the code be 62311 or 62319 (if cathater placed)?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## susanlwright (Nov 7, 2007)

Terry,
I definitely agree with you.

Susan L Wright


----------

